# Attn Star Trek Fans w/Cinemax



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

On 9/5 starting at 8:15am (Eastern) Cinemax will be showing the first 7 Star Trek Movies in a row.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> On 9/5 starting at 8:15am (Eastern) Cinemax will be showing the first 7 Star Trek Movies in a row.


They are skipping over Generations? And going to First Contact?

So 1-6, skipping 7, going to 8?

Why can't they skip #5 which was brutal to watch...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

These seem to be the original theatrical versions and not the director's cuts.

I don't have the Blu-rays yet so I'm definitely recording them.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll likely be recording them. 

And possibly watching them on MaxGo before then.  

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are skipping over Generations? And going to First Contact?
> 
> So 1-6, skipping 7, going to 8?
> 
> Why can't they skip #5 which was brutal to watch...


My guess is that they are focusing on TOS and since Generations is not a TOS movie they skipped it.

That's why I said the first 7 Star Trek movies, to me TNG doesn't count either. yuck!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> My guess is that they are focusing on TOS and since Generations is not a TOS movie they skipped it.
> 
> That's why I said the first 7 Star Trek movies, to me TNG doesn't count either. yuck!


:scratch: How is First Contact a TOS movie?


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

The Blu-Ray releases are all theatrical versions, so it makes sense that the Cinemax showings are theatrical. Still waiting for the updated Blu-Rays, when and if that happens. 

I agree with Earl, V was a tough one. But 1-7 does include all the TOS cast, albeit Generations kinda was a crossover from TOS to TNG. First Contact was all TNG cast. 

Might have to record these all at work to geek everyone out LOL


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Nitehawk^ said:


> The Blu-Ray releases are all theatrical versions, so it makes sense that the Cinemax showings are theatrical. Still waiting for the updated Blu-Rays, when and if that happens.


It won't.

The Director's Cuts of _TMP, Khan,_ and _Undiscovered Country_ (1, 2, & 6), which were the only ones where there were any significant differences in the Director's Cut versions, were not HD. The additional scenes were no better than DVD quality.

I'm recording these, too. I haven't bought the Blu-rays yet.

My bet is that _First Contact_ was included because it was the only one that gave _The Wrath of Khan_ a run for its money as The Best Star Trek Movie Ever.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pfp said:


> :scratch: How is First Contact a TOS movie?


Isn't that the one where Kirk meets Picard?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Isn't that the one where Kirk meets Picard?


No, your thinking of "Generations".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Isn't that the one where Kirk meets Picard?


First Contact, is when they go back in time... and are there when Earth Humans break warp for the first time.

Then Nemisis and then the new Star Trek story line begins...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hahahahahahaha..... you forgot "Insurrection." Which is ok, I actually forgot it for several years myself.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Hahahahahahaha..... you forgot "Insurrection." Which is ok, I actually forgot it for several years myself.


Your right.... I did... I had to just Wiki it to remember what it was about...


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Even with F. Murray Abraham in it, it's somewhat forgettable. Of course, with all of the makeup, the big stars are usually all but unrecognizable.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> No, your thinking of "Generations".


ahhh, ok I'm completely backwards then.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Hahahahahahaha..... you forgot "Insurrection." Which is ok, I actually forgot it for several years myself.


 Any movie that puts a zit on a Klingon deserves to be forgotten.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Gorch!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Kapla!!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't think I have any timer slots left now but got them all lined up.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> First Contact, is when they go back in time...


Too bad they have to keep recycling story lines. Although the first time did give us a very young Teri Garr.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> On 9/5 starting at 8:15am (Eastern) Cinemax will be showing the first 7 Star Trek Movies in a row.


Wow.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

And I got rid of Cinemax last month, Way to go, good timing, Tries to kick self in backside.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I see most if not all of them were on either last night or the night before, they were running them in backwards order at that time IIRC.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I recorded a couple of them already and watched a little of STII just to see how it looked.

I am not an OAR purist by any means but for movies I really care about, I want it, and this move at least was zoomed to fill the 16:9 screen.

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If there is ever a movie to not be an AOR purist, it's Star Trek II.

When it was in production, the final decision as to whether it would be a theatrical release or a made for TV movie had not been made. It wasn't until the rushes started coming back and the studio heads saw that they had a good movie here that _The Wrath of Khan_ was given the green light for theaters. Consequently, the movie was essentially shot in a 4:3 aspect ratio. There are very few scenes in the movie that require a wide screen for composition.

paulman, don't even consider AOR when watching ST II.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If there is ever a movie with which to not be an AOR purist, it's Star Trek II.

When it was in production, the final decision as to whether it would be a theatrical release or a made for TV movie had not been made. It wasn't until the rushes started coming back and the studio heads saw that they had a good movie that _The Wrath of Khan_ was given the green light for theaters. Consequently, the movie was essentially shot in a 4:3 aspect ratio. There are very few scenes in the movie that require a wide screen for composition.

The fact that Nimoy agreed to be part of the whole movie and wasn't killed off in the opening scenes, as had been scripted in all the early drafts, certainly helped the Paramount brass commit the movie to a theatrical run.

paulman, don't even consider AOR when watching ST II.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Mr. Spock. That sounds quite logical.
Too bad it looks like they are all zoomed, however. I'll probably watch them anyway.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I was looking for a more current thread to ask this.

The Star Trek remake movie that came out a couple years ago.
Did it ever show up on one of the movie channels?
Did I miss it?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Definitely, premiered on Epix from what I have. Been several really good movies that have premiered on that channel in the last few years. Unfortunately to save money I lost it when I dropped the Blockbuster package.

I watch it every couple months, sure it reshows regularly.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Definitely, premiered on Epix from what I have. Been several really good movies that have premiered on that channel in the last few years. Unfortunately to save money I lost it when I dropped the Blockbuster package.
> 
> I watch it every couple months, sure it reshows regularly.


That is a Dish only isn't it? Or more to the point, not Directv.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

armophob said:


> That is a Dish only isn't it? Or more to the point, not Directv.


Exactly, not Directv. Bummer, I was looking for it until I realized what happened.

I see that _Star Trek_ as made it to basic cable. Hopefully it will someday move back to commercial free cable that Directv carries.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Exactly, not Directv. Bummer, I was looking for it until I realized what happened.
> 
> I see that _Star Trek_ as made it to basic cable. Hopefully it will someday move back to commercial free cable that Directv carries.
> 
> ...


So it will not make it to HBO or the others and I will have to rent it?

That seems a strange thing for them to do. Any reason for that choice?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> So it will not make it to HBO or the others and I will have to rent it?
> 
> That seems a strange thing for them to do. Any reason for that choice?


You can buy it pretty cheap these days. It's worth it IMHO.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

From my understanding certain studios have a tie in or maybe even own Epix so it gets a few exclusive movies the past few years. Didn't know it was Dish only. Last movie I remember was hard to find was Cloverfield, never did see it premier on any of the movie channels, may have finally caught it on Epix but not sure.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You can buy it pretty cheap these days. It's worth it IMHO.


I guess that would be best.
I have been using the movie channels to screen movies before I buy them. 
Saves from getting some real stinkers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I guess that would be best.
> I have been using the movie channels to screen movies before I buy them.
> Saves from getting some real stinkers.


Here you go, $5.22:

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Sin...UTF8&qid=1352854031&sr=8-4&keywords=star+trek


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Here you go, $5.22:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Sin...UTF8&qid=1352854031&sr=8-4&keywords=star+trek


I am a blu-ray snob now. That is why I have become selective. They rarely go below $10-$15.
But I will take your word for its quality and order one.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

armophob said:


> I am a blu-ray snob now. That is why I have become selective. They rarely go below $10-$15.
> But I will take your word for its quality and order one.


Check your local Walmart. Many of their stores have BluRay bins with titles selling for $7.98.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I am a blu-ray snob now. That is why I have become selective. They rarely go below $10-$15.
> But I will take your word for its quality and order one.


hah, thought for some reason that was the Blu-Ray.

This is:
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Blu...=1352979952&sr=8-1&keywords=Star+Trek+blu+ray

As low as $17.

If you watch on Amazon a lot of blu-rays go below $15. They may only do that for one day, one hour, etc though. What I do is keep movies I want in my cart and check every so often. If you go into your cart Amazon tells you if anything in your cart has increased or decreased in price.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Is a Blu-Ray anything like a tractor beam?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Is a Blu-Ray anything like a tractor beam?


More like a holodeck generator, I'd say.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Harry Mudd could swear a blue ray but of course they never let that on 1960s television.


----------

